# iPhone software, Mexico



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

What is the best iPhone navigation software for Mexico. Navfree does nothing on a search in Ajijic, Chapala or P.V.


----------



## qdull (Jun 22, 2013)

When I am down in México its funny because no on seems to know what google maps is or any other related software. All my fiancés family is from Jalisco.


----------



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

qdull said:


> When I am down in México its funny because no on seems to know what google maps is or any other related software. All my fiancés family is from Jalisco.


I'm looking for an Iphone app that does navigation via GPS, no Data. Driving from Nogales to Ajijic.
thanks


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

dungeondevil79 said:


> I'm looking for an Iphone app that does navigation via GPS, no Data. Driving from Nogales to Ajijic.
> thanks


You can use Google Maps and create the map on the Internet. On your iPhone, you can download it. (It can be a big download). Then, use GPS to show your location. You don't need data.


----------



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> You can use Google Maps and create the map on the Internet. On your iPhone, you can download it. (It can be a big download). Then, use GPS to show your location. You don't need data.


I require navigational software like TomTom that gives me location the complete trip. Google just offers me a map and not much more.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Have you searched iTunes?


----------



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Have you searched iTunes?


ITunes tells you nothing about the ability of the software working in a small town like Ajijic or Chapala. that is why I'm asking for input from people who have used apps and how effective it was in rural mexico. All software will work in Guadalajara or Mexico City. I downloaded Navfree and it barely shows 1/4 of the streets in either Ajijic or Chapala.
When in the U.S. and Canada, good navigational software can and does show every house address on the block or cul de sac. I honestly do not believe you understand my question.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

dungeondevil79 said:


> When in the U.S. and Canada, good navigational software can and does show every house address on the block or cul de sac. I honestly do not believe you understand my question.


Getting every house address in Mexico is not possible due to the street numbering system. You also have problems describing what you want. Buy the TomTom.


----------



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Once again, sir you are not answering the question and to boot your answer above is incorrect. When in Google Maps, I can search and get any number on any street, but I want the same in a GPS based Navigational type application, and the ability to drive with a route map in 2 or 3D on my iPhone. Their is no problem buying this software for major cities in Mexico. I don't know if TomTom or others offer this for Ajijic or Chapala. Would appreciate if you'll allow other to voice their opinion on this topic as you are "way off base."


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Navigation app for iPhone/iPad
World-class TomTom navigation, on your iPhone or iPad
Navigation app for iPhone/iPad - Navigation for iPhone/iPad - TomTom

You won't need navigation till you reach Guad and it does work there. I doubt there many details for the Lakeside area.

Recently made a trip from the beach to Tonala with a friend and his TomTom and it found out hotel .... but we missed turnoffs and made wrong turns because he had not updated his software. I was pretty impressed tho.


----------



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks 'Sparks" That's the info I desire. I've been using TomTom and updating for 3 years, but in Canada & the U.S. There are minor errors but by in large I've found it very good on a long trip. the advantage is: If you do make a wrong turn due to your error or theirs, it will rectify and get you back on course, once you've realized the error and proceed the correct way. Navfree is totally useless and now I'd like to hear about Garmin. Much appreciate the input.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I knew better in a few cases but my friend didn't. He was driving and preferred to listen to Mrs. Tomtom so we went the long way. I couldn't get that Tomtom site to connect to the Iphone app on ITunes

Make sure they have the same maps for Mexico that the real TomTom or Garmin have

Garmin vs TomTom for iPhone Comparison Video - App Review


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I just use the regular sucky Apple maps. I find where I want to go, drop a pin and ask for the route(s). Apple maps is ok for turn by turn directions, it just sucks at finding stuff.


----------



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Johnmex:
I've used the full blown version of TomTom on my 3G and now my 4S and for Canada & U.S its great. Yes there are a few errors, but by and large It never led my down a forbidden path. Last fall driving in dense fog, it was TomTom that told me accurately when to make the left or right turn as I could barely see the road signs. Since I don't require a data plan I guess this video has proven that TomTom is my route to go. It is possible once I get to Ajijic that there is very little in the way of WiFi and I might have to buy data from Mr. Carlos Slim & Company.
Hope Mexico TomTom is as good as Canada & U.S.
Many thanks for the input.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

dungeondevil79 said:


> Once again, sir you are not answering the question and to boot your answer above is incorrect. When in Google Maps, I can search and get any number on any street,..........you are "way off base."


Well, young man, you may wish to retract your insult. Google will, indeed, give you the address and show a location for my house. However, it is half a mile from the true location. Mexico is poorly mapped and more poorly photographed by Google, with some exceptions in major cities. There is no numbering system that would make sense; it can be quite random. Some places even show more than one number on a single location.
To navigate in Mexico, a paper map from Guia Roji is still the best approach. I have tried GPS between Chapala and Puerto Vallarta and it only shows the toll road, not the more direct route that we wanted.
So, my suggestion is that you buy a Guia Roji Gran Atlas, plan your trip and make notes.


----------



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

I've never been to Ajijic, but I do know of 3 locations of acquaintances plus hotels. The house I'm renting this winter is I'm told accurate. All show within a reasonable distance from their actual location. I will admit that Google's street view in Mexico leaves much to be desired.
When is Sur Baja, the accuracy was less than it seems to be in The Chapala Lakes district.
I'm but a tourista and It will be interesting to see how my navigational software works on my mobile devise. Is it possible that you've not updated you're software in awhile? 
As of late, I find that maps and navigational software that I subscribe to get updated almost weekly.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I used borrowed GPS and have not considered buying one after that experience. Never have had a cell phone or a smart phone either. My Guia Roji is only eight years old and still works fine. The only surprises are new cuotas indicated by big green signs.
That said, I must admit that I cannot see well enough to make use of any of them any more, so just try to sit quietly while my wife drives. That is the hard part!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I used borrowed GPS and have not considered buying one after that experience. Never have had a cell phone or a smart phone either. My Guia Roji is only eight years old and still works fine. The only surprises are new cuotas indicated by big green signs.
> That said, I must admit that I cannot see well enough to make use of any of them any more, so just try to sit quietly while my wife drives. That is the hard part!


Which is the hard part, the sitting or the quietly?


----------



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

You've got the best of both world's RVGRINGO.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Which is the hard part, the sitting or the quietly?


Good one TundraGreen! :clap2:


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> I used borrowed GPS and have not considered buying one after that experience. Never have had a cell phone or a smart phone either. My Guia Roji is only eight years old and still works fine. The only surprises are new cuotas indicated by big green signs.
> That said, I must admit that I cannot see well enough to make use of any of them any more, so just try to sit quietly while my wife drives. That is the hard part!


Whereas your navigational skills may be limited due to your current situation, those of us who have known you for a while know full well that you have navigated your way to many different parts of the world and additionally spent years navigating the oceans of the world. Not many can say that! :clap2: (And you didn't navigate those oceans with GPS equipment either!!)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for remembering. Perhaps the inaccuracies of GPS systyems, which did not exist back then, are just too frightening for an old sailor. Those kind of errors would have put us on the rocks or lost at sea forever. We needed to be very, very precise whenever close to land, where the hard spots are. The open ocean is safe and comfortable. Out there, we can be much more relaxed.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

google maps works for me on my I Phone


----------



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you MJB5293.
Much appreciate the input.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Interesting! Google Maps places my house a half mile from its actual location. It has been that way for years.


----------



## dungeondevil79 (Feb 18, 2013)

This is not uncommon. or is it time to relocate? LOL...


----------

